# Bring On The Sunshine!



## sotv (Feb 25, 2017)

Being a fair weather smoker. Hoping for an early warm spring. Just upgraded my Brinkmann to a ProQ Frontier Elite Hot and Cold Smoke setup with a Pizza stone today so looking forward to trying it out. As I don't want it stuck in the Spare room for the next 3 months....


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 26, 2017)

No need to be a fair weather smoker, people cook all year round, even the Christmas Turkey.

Folks have. All sorts of set ups, from a simple Golf umbrella to a dedicated Smoking Huts.


Easiest way to start off is a gazebo, the a wind deflector similar to this,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 26, 2017






this will keep the wind off and stop fluctuations in temperature.


----------

